# Dead "live rock"



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

I was told by a buddy that people go nuts for this stuff. This true? I'v come across quite a few peices....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For FW use? Or in SW aquariums?

In SW people like it because it won't come with "pests" like aiptasia and slugs.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

I could see it working in both types. But I was thinking the same thing as to "why" people would want this in their SW tanks. Wouldnt end up with all that extra "stuff"


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

A lot of the fun in the SW hobby is the "extra stuff" though


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree if you are new the hitchers are kind of cool and not all bad.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

what are we talking about? How would dead live rock (dry rock?) have hitchhikers?


----------

